# Service Garage



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Doing a 15,000 square foot q deck and block walls. Deck is going from dark gray to white. Its an auto dealership and they have been wrenching in there for roughly 40 years. Historically, we have used Devoe's Unigrip Modified Epoxy Flat Dry Fog Primer and Finish because it has a lot of stick and a lot of hide with minimal to no prep.

Do you guys have any experience with SW Alkyd Dryfall? I'm debating going that route because its less than half the price, but I don't want to have any issues with hideability or stickability. This is a one coat job I'll try get some pics up tonight...

Also, the block walls, they are a bit grimy (previously painted), but not disgustlingly. I will clean the bottom 8' or so with a good prepaint detergent and not planning on much above that. In the past we have used an assortment of latexs and waterborne epoxies. The epoxies stick better, but a lot of times need two coats in areas. Any recommendations for solid coverage on the wall paint?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lots of blistering gonna have to be dealt with.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I used to like the alkyd Dryfall. Whatever kind. Sherwin was the same as Ben Moore same as Pittsburgh same as whoever far as I could tell. You never had to have it hanging(literally) over ur head for the rest of the job after you shot the deck. The oil. It stuck it killed every kinda stain and I think it was easier to work with, creature comforts Wize. I think that water based crap down the road we're gonna find out. It's gonna kill us all. Earlier.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Anybody wanna write a Rx for the blisters?

Scrape n chip off, air lance, loxon, pro industrial acrylic. Dun?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

bryceraisanen said:


> Anybody wanna write a Rx for the blisters?


<<<crickets>>>

Seriously, what you've proposed is probably as good as anything, although I'd be tempted to add some sort of waiver. Water and CMU's are rarely a happy combination. I'd hate to get called back about those blisters.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

bryceraisanen said:


> Anybody wanna write a Rx for the blisters? Scrape n chip off, air lance, loxon, pro industrial acrylic. Dun?


I doubt they are losse enuff to knock off with air. Maybe but I doubt it. Just scrape em off right? Some 40 grit sandpaper maybe. Whatever works. The oil will kill whatever residue is left. If the deck is going flat you won't see a sign they were there. If it is going with a sheen, eeh, you will see their outline just a bit if you choose too. Where you scaped em off. Not much. And only if you want to see em, flat will hide everything.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Gough said:


> <<<crickets>>> Seriously, what you've proposed is probably as good as anything, although I'd be tempted to add some sort of waiver. Water and CMU's are rarely a happy combination. I'd hate to get called back about those blisters.


Just saw. The blisters are on the block. And the deck is raw still. Or looks it. That place is gonna pop with that deck white.
Sure. Knock the blisters off with a Greek knife on a pole, who cares? And paint it. There just might be water getting into that block from the roof maybe? Might happen again. Maybe not. One way to find out. Paint it.

That space is gonna pop. All shiny and new,


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

My thing is stick with what you know, test a new product on a smaller job.
From my minimal experience with dryfall, oil is oil.
For the block walls what about Pitt glaze (I've never used it), or breakthough (haven't used it yet), or even Pitt Tech?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oden said:


> Just saw. The blisters are on the block. And the deck is raw still. Or looks it. That place is gonna pop with that deck white.
> Sure. Knock the blisters off with a Greek knife on a pole, who cares? And paint it. There just might be water getting into that block from the roof maybe? Might happen again. Maybe not. One way to find out. Paint it.
> 
> That space is gonna pop. All shiny and new,


Greek knife? Ill hafta google er...

Yup we love sellin/doing these projects! Kind of an extreme home makeover...

Employees show back up monday and r holy sh!t wow its so fun to go to work again love it jeez i can actually see what im workin on now!!!

Walls sw multi surface acrylic


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Greek knife.... long thin dagger with a bunch of ornate scribings in the handle. Usually rusty.... very few in existence.... most roughly 2500 years old....?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Greek knife. C'mon.
Probly something else it's called out there and down there and up there
But it is a Greek knife


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> View attachment 26587
> 
> 
> Greek knife. C'mon.
> ...


Sorry, Oden, but in the rest of the world, it's called a "burn-off scraper".


http://t.staples.com/Stanley-Burn-Off-Bent-Blade-Scraper-Steel-3-inch/product_597205


EDIT: I do have to wonder about the odd regional name. Is it from fry cooks in Greek diners?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Oden said:


> View attachment 26587
> 
> 
> Greek knife. C'mon.
> ...


I think my wife has one of those to peel/grade slices off the hunks of Parmesan Cheese


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Oden said:


> View attachment 26587
> 
> 
> Greek knife. C'mon.
> ...


Purdy sure knows how to make a sticker that will last. :jester:

I freaking hate spending 15 minutes and $5 worth of solvents to remove them from a new mud knife.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Gough said:


> Sorry, Oden, but in the rest of the world, it's called a "burn-off scraper". http://t.staples.com/Stanley-Burn-Off-Bent-Blade-Scraper-Steel-3-inch/product_597205 EDIT: I do have to wonder about the odd regional name. Is it from fry cooks in Greek diners?


Greek knife is a lot shorter and catchier than burn-off-scraper. Too many syllables. Lol

Greeks run diners. But they paint too. A lot if not most of the steel painters are Greeks. Here anyhow.

'Get dee rugs.' The Greek says.
'Rugs? What rugs?' Says I back.
'Dee rugs. Oer dare. Get dee rugs' he is getting excited now, the Greek is.
'WTF. What are u talking about. Rugs? We don't have no rugs." Back at him. A little miffed now also.
'Dee rugs! You see we have dee white ones and dee blue ones. Oer dare. Dee rugs!" He says
'Oooooh' I say realizing. 'Rags mullacha. We say it rags'

Mullacha is a term of endearment. They do not like. Lol


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

You should try writing a screen play Oden. That was good!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Oden said:


> Greek knife is a lot shorter and catchier than burn-off-scraper. Too many syllables. Lol
> 
> Greeks run diners. But they paint too. A lot if not most of the steel painters are Greeks. Here anyhow.
> 
> ...


They don't care for the term?

It's even farther off-topic, but I know some guys are bothered by the common term for these:










Guinea Cadillacs


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> They don't care for the term?
> 
> It's even farther off-topic, but I know some guys are bothered by the common term for these:
> 
> ...


Us Italianos are sensitive to a lot of things, but name calling isn't one of them. What is that contraption BTW?


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

My buddy works for a big Greek outfit that does water towers, bridges, and such.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Us Italianos are sensitive to a lot of things, but name calling isn't one of them. What is that contraption BTW?


Whew! Some people call those powered concrete buggies...if they're being all PC.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Oden said:


> View attachment 26587
> 
> 
> Greek knife. C'mon.
> ...


Lol thats the exact tool I was envisioning I just had to make sure.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Feelin like SR right now....


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Not ur first rodeo is it?
A nicely run job, you can tell. Pro.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

You still there?


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Yep bustin a$$ starting final coats


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

That is a big undertaking, and you look like you have full control of the situation. Kudos to you!


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Looks great! But, you missed a spot


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

bryceraisanen said:


> View attachment 27154
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a difference that makes!:thumbup:


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)




----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Whew that was fun. Nice to have it behind us. I like doing these time sensitive shutdown jobs, but I like even more when they are over. Can be stressful at times!


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Whats ur experience been with SW Alkyd Dryfall? I wasn't too impressed, coverage/hide was terrible. We had to put it on twice as thick as we r used to which naturally made the ceiling take twice as long as it should've. Got like 48 sqft per gallon, usually get around 90 with Devoe. Same style ceiling.

The only nice thing bout it is that it is really dry. U dont find urself sticking to everything. Almost feels like u could shoot it in a short sleeve tee shirt.


----------



## LaserLines (Jan 31, 2013)

Unigrip will stick and stay for a long, long time. I can't get it around here any more. It's a nasty few days of spraying, though.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

LaserLines said:


> Unigrip will stick and stay for a long, long time. I can't get it around here any more. It's a nasty few days of spraying, though.


Yeah that's what we have used before. I agree nasty stuff but awesome performance!!


----------

